# Wow - first thread ever



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Allow me to welcome everyone to the new home of BCA


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

lucky you


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

alym said:


> Allow me to welcome everyone to the new home of BCA


thanks & welcome to you as well lol


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> thanks & welcome to you as well lol





nicklfire said:


> lucky you





alym said:


> Allow me to welcome everyone to the new home of BCA


heck yea for multi quote


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I am in!!

Hi guys.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome back.....


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, I never get in on the ground floor of these things 

Whatever you did, it's a-working! *bows humbly*


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Is this the new bcaquaria? Hello every one..


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

this is kinda sad, but also quite cool!
shawn: you gotta redirect bcaquaria to here now eh?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

alym said:


> this is kinda sad, but also quite cool!
> shawn: you gotta redirect bcaquaria to here now eh?


Yea may have to eh  so much work to do


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

well redirect is pretty easy, just use forwarding w/ your registrar to this subdomain...

if you want though, i have room on my godaddy acc't and can point a few more urls if necessary. lemme know bro


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

what a relief!!  good to be home!!


----------



## Elmo (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll second that motion ... no place like home, eh!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, good to be back


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Sweet, i'm in the elite club now. 
With 1 post,


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

great to be back!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

...wow we've come a long way from this point already eh?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Many arduous hours of posting, learning, laughing, and most importantly... a collection of aquatic enthusiasts AGAIN !

Thanks again Shawn and the mod team for all your effort and free labour to keep the "best darn forum around" ticking along.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

We have over 1,000 members wooohoooo  and more members to come


----------

